# Sentra Keyless remote problem



## lebstyle (Oct 29, 2009)

HI All, I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8S, The keyless entry remotes only work from very very close, just changed the batteries and same problem.
I re-programmed the remotes, same problem.
Works perfectly from inside the car.
and from the outside, only by the drivers door, close to the windows.
Any ideas?
Is there an antenna for it somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try putting all your windows down and then lock/unlock the doors from about 20' away and see if it works. Sounds like the signal is not reaching the receiver in the car properly so something might be either interfering with it or your key fob transmitter might be dying. Did you make any mods like either tint windows or maybe install some electronic equipment that might be hampering the signals??

Not sure if your receiver is separate or part of the Body Control Module but it's normally somewhere in your dash around the glove box area.


----------



## lebstyle (Oct 29, 2009)

No Modifications were done, and both remotes do the same, so I dought it is something to do with the remote.
is there an antenna or a wire somewhere for the signal?
Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

lebstyle said:


> No Modifications were done, and both remotes do the same, so I dought it is something to do with the remote.
> is there an antenna or a wire somewhere for the signal?
> Thanks


I think it's all built in, there would be nothing for you to do except try to reprogram it but I'm not 100% sure. You can try reprogramming one key and see if it helps, won't hurt to try at least as I don't have any other solutions at the moment.

Here is the procedure:

Nissan Key Fob Reprogramming Procedure Late Models


----------



## lebstyle (Oct 29, 2009)

I tried it with the windows open, same thing. I did program the remotes, but with a different method than what you gave me.
Is one of the wires going into the control module an antenna that goes somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did this issue just happen fairly recently or was it always like this?


----------



## lebstyle (Oct 29, 2009)

I just bought it recently, and it has been like that.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

lebstyle said:


> I just bought it recently, and it has been like that.


I've been doing some researching and some people that have similar problems have reported that the soldering holding the battery in place could be coming undone so it could be a manufacturing defect in the fobs. There are two options you can try.

1. Try opening one of the fobs and check the contacts and try resoldering - it's a bit tricky as they are very tiny so you have to have the rights tools if you want to do it yourself
2. You can buy new fobs on Ebay - I've seen these on Ebay as dealerships want way too much money for them. 

2005 2006 NISSAN SENTRA KEYLESS REMOTE KEY FOB 05 06:eBay Motors (item 290357658930 end time Nov-07-09 04:43:24 PST)

I don't guarantee this is the problem but it's worth a shot and doesn't cost that much. I don't think it has anything to do with the RF receiver in your car.


----------



## matthewhiggins (May 11, 2015)

I have kind of the same problem. I was in Wichita the other day and I had to pick someone up from a night of drinking, and we went to Wal-Mart to get some things and I locked the car with the windows up and when we were done shopping went out to my car. I unlocked the car via the fob( the fob is brand new not even a week old) and the car alarm went off. So over the past couple of days we tried to fix it and nothing has worked( new fuses and unplugging the battery for a reset) and nothing worked. I heard there is a fob receiver in my car but I don't know where its at. 1998 Nissan Sentra 1.6 liter approx. 186k miles new driver side speaker and new wipers with 2 new tires and seat covers. any ideas would be GREATLY APPRECIATED message me with any ideas and I will get back ASAP thanks.


----------

